# Pandora on HR20, no 5.1 output?



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Just tried Pandora on my main HR20...works nice EXCEPT I cant get it to output 5.1 sound.

If Im watching TV it all works as it should....5.1 out of the HR20 and my home theater receiver registers it as Dolby Digital.

When I switch to Pandora the first second of a track plays in 5.1 then the output cuts out completely (no Pro Logic, stereo, whatever)

Any ideas?

Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ill bet its a bug. Switch to channel 204 (Headline news, non DD channel) first, then go into Pandora.


----------



## twinturbo (Feb 21, 2012)

Same here Chris

I do get output to the TV via the analog cables, however, I am getting same scenario as you when I try and listen through my receiver. Cuts out almost immediately. I imagine that if we were to run analog cables from the Sat Receiver to our Stereo Receiver and switch to analog it would work.

This is a strange issue as youtube outputs through my stereo receiver.

I tried changing to a non 5.1 as suggested and still didn't work.

Scott


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

I got it working, kind of.

It turns out the first track I play with Pandora does not come out over the optical output of the receiver. Subsequent tracks do, BUT never 5.1. The best Ive gotten is ProLogic. 

TV channels work just fine....prologic, 5.1, whatever is broadcast is coming through correctly. Its just Pandora that isnt playing 5.1 (makes me wonder if its SUPPOSED to be 5.1 or if they are downsampling for some reason?)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

chrisexv6 said:


> I got it working, kind of.
> 
> It turns out the first track I play with Pandora does not come out over the optical output of the receiver. Subsequent tracks do, BUT never 5.1. The best Ive gotten is ProLogic.
> 
> TV channels work just fine....prologic, 5.1, whatever is broadcast is coming through correctly. Its just Pandora that isnt playing 5.1 (makes me wonder if its SUPPOSED to be 5.1 or if they are downsampling for some reason?)


Do you have a free Pandora account or do you pay for Pandora? I believe you only get DD if you pay for Pandora.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Pandora is 2 channel stereo.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Pandora is only output in Stereo (2 Channel). Pandora One does offer higher quality (192 kb) audio vs Pandora Free (64-128 kb). If you wish to listen in Surround you must use emulation decoding such as Doly Pro Logic II, THX, or any other emulation decoder.

​


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

As Yoda has stated, Pandora is 2 channel stereo.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd venture that 98.364% --- approximately!--  of all music is engineered for two channels only. Back and side channels are for sound effects mostly in films.


----------



## twinturbo (Feb 21, 2012)

chrisexv6 said:


> I got it working, kind of.
> 
> It turns out the first track I play with Pandora does not come out over the optical output of the receiver. Subsequent tracks do, BUT never 5.1. The best Ive gotten is ProLogic.
> 
> TV channels work just fine....prologic, 5.1, whatever is broadcast is coming through correctly. Its just Pandora that isnt playing 5.1 (makes me wonder if its SUPPOSED to be 5.1 or if they are downsampling for some reason?)


That is interesting. Will check it out later. I didn't expect 5.1 but I would expect PCM through the optical cable. I am pretty confident that it will work through some RCAs. Not sure if it is that important to me at this time to buy a 20 foot cable and pull my rack out. As others have said the best bit rate we are probably getting is 128K


----------



## e4123 (Jan 31, 2011)

I've got an optical out from the HR24 to my Onkyo. I choose the 5 channel stereo mix on the onkyo (never have gotten 5.1 from Pandora or even from Netflix via my sony blu-ray) and it works for a few songs, when a song ends no music. I change the input on the onkyo from V1 to any other source, then back to v1 and the music resumes.

As stated earlier, I think the analog output to the Onkyo would eliminate the problem but getting behind there for a 128k music feed just doesn't seem worth it. (IMHO)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I'd venture that 98.364% --- approximately!--  of all music is engineered for two channels only. Back and side channels are for sound effects mostly in films.


There are albums coming out now that are 5.1. Very few, yes, but they are coming out.


----------



## twinturbo (Feb 21, 2012)

e4123 said:


> I've got an optical out from the HR24 to my Onkyo. I choose the 5 channel stereo mix on the onkyo (never have gotten 5.1 from Pandora or even from Netflix via my sony blu-ray) and it works for a few songs, when a song ends no music. I change the input on the onkyo from V1 to any other source, then back to v1 and the music resumes.
> 
> As stated earlier, I think the analog output to the Onkyo would eliminate the problem but getting behind there for a 128k music feed just doesn't seem worth it. (IMHO)


Well it is good to see it isn't only one manufacturer that is having the problem, mine is a Yamaha. I tried switching the input and no joy for me.

I just don't understand it, as I can stream from my computers without issue, can watch youtube via the directv app with no issue, it is just Pandora.

Of course a call to DirecTV Customer Support was no help at all

Maybe we can all hope that the next software load fixes this problem.

Scott


----------



## twinturbo (Feb 21, 2012)

chrisexv6 said:


> I got it working, kind of.
> 
> It turns out the first track I play with Pandora does not come out over the optical output of the receiver. Subsequent tracks do, BUT never 5.1. The best Ive gotten is ProLogic.
> 
> TV channels work just fine....prologic, 5.1, whatever is broadcast is coming through correctly. Its just Pandora that isnt playing 5.1 (makes me wonder if its SUPPOSED to be 5.1 or if they are downsampling for some reason?)


Yep, it works after the first track. If you don't want to wait for the first track to end you can give it a thumbs down, and it will output to the receiver as well. I guess if you don't like the first track this is a viable option.

or

I guess you could create a station you know you won't like and as soon as the song starts thumb down, then go to your regular station.

Either seems to be working for me right now.


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 17, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> There are albums coming out now that are 5.1. Very few, yes, but they are coming out.


1.636% exactly. :lol:


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

I have the HR20-700 and when I turn on Pandora most of the time it uotputs to my stereo (Bose Lifestyle) but sometimes it just cuts off. Go figure.

J C


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike_TV said:


> 1.636% exactly. :lol:


Glad to see someone not only can do arithmetic, but is paying attention! :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> There are albums coming out now that are 5.1. Very few, yes, but they are coming out.


There does seem to be a slight revival of late, titles coming out on BD or SACD/DVD-A with surround mixes....40th anniversary Jethro Tull Aqualung is one that comes to mind...new Porcupine Tree, new Steve Wilson, etc....there are a few out there, almost forgot, Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> There does seem to be a slight revival of late, titles coming out on BD or SACD/DVD-A with surround mixes....40th anniversary Jethro Tull Aqualung is one that comes to mind...new Porcupine Tree, new Steve Wilson, etc....there are a few out there, almost forgot, Pink Floyd, Wish You Were Here...


Isn't that gimmicky? At least some of it "sounds" that way to me; most music is played "out" to an audience, not surrounding it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Isn't that gimmicky? At least some of it "sounds" that way to me; most music is played "out" to an audience, not surrounding it.


If you have to ask you need to experience it...it changes the way you listen to some music....


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that I have Pandora on 2 of my 4 receivers I have a couple of questions.

First, does anyone know if Pandora is always running in the background? It seems that since I activated Pandora on these two machines my network is running significantly slower than it was before. I suspect that there's something going on in the background, since Pandora is always logged into my account.

I don't have the skills to know what, if anything is activating my network, so I was hoping that one of you guys out here may have looked into that.

Also, and I know there's probably not an answer to this one, but why, oh why did D* not let us log out of Pandora without having to re-activate a receiver every time that you sign out of the account. This seems counter-intuitive to any other application that I've activated a device on.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'd venture that 98.364% --- approximately!--  of all music is engineered for two channels only. Back and side channels are for sound effects mostly in films.


I think it's in 2.1 sound. My sub-woofers are always on when I have Pandora on.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

e4123 said:


> I've got an optical out from the HR24 to my Onkyo. I choose the 5 channel stereo mix on the onkyo (never have gotten 5.1 from Pandora or *even from Netflix via my sony blu-ray*) and it works for a few songs, when a song ends no music. I change the input on the onkyo from V1 to any other source, then back to v1 and the music resumes.
> 
> As stated earlier, I think the analog output to the Onkyo would eliminate the problem but getting behind there for a 128k music feed just doesn't seem worth it. (IMHO)


NetFlix doesn't admit to being responsible for 5.1 sound. They lay the responsibility for that on the maker of the device being used to show NF content. Even if you try an HD 5.1 show such as _30 Rock_ you will not get the 5.1 sound unless the device (BD player, Roku, any device used for NF) supports 5.1 sound. The PS3s do put out 5.1 and the Apple TV is supposed to (tried one, no 5.1).

I called several manufacturers asking them about NF and 5.1 and they put the blame on NF. When each party puts the responsibility on the other party, all you end up with is not much getting done. NF doesn't even have tech support.

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> I think it's in 2.1 sound. My sub-woofers are always on when I have Pandora on.
> 
> Rich


OK, but it's still aimed out at the listener, not surrounding him. 
Also, isn't the .1 sorted by frequency, not at the source as in separate miking? I.e., the bass gets routed to the sub-woofers by the amp. (?)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> OK, but it's still aimed out at the listener, not surrounding him.


Right, most music on any device is like this. You can make it sorta surround if you have a decent AV that can put out Pro-logic sound. You'll get the same sound out of the back speakers as you do the front speakers, but at least they're doing something.



> Also, isn't the .1 sorted by frequency, not at the source as in separate miking? I.e., the bass gets routed to the sub-woofers by the amp. (?)


Yes and your AV display will probably still read 2.0 sound, but the sub will still fire.

Rich


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

If you upgrade Pandora, do you get better audio over D* HD DVR? Will changing the music in Pandora's Shuffle affect what is played on D* Pandora Quick Mix?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

allenn said:


> If you upgrade Pandora, do you get better audio over D* HD DVR? Will changing the music in Pandora's Shuffle affect what is played on D* Pandora Quick Mix?


No, 192 only on a computer using the Pandora One app. PS3 and Tivo and DirecTv all get the same 128 feed. Computers and Cell phones of non-subs get the 64 feed.

Adding "stations" to Pandora using any app, or their website, will add that channel into your Quick Mix.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> No, 192 only on a computer using the Pandora One app. PS3 and Tivo and DirecTv all get the same 128 feed. Computers and Cell phones of non-subs get the 64 feed.
> 
> Adding "stations" to Pandora using any app, or their website, will add that channel into your Quick Mix.


I guess that ads are not presented on our DVRs if we sub to Pandora One? I think I'm going to bite for $36/year, so I may be able to determine that myself later.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Pandora says:

"Based on what you've told us so far, we're playing this track because it features new age aesthetics, an overall meditative sound, a prominent rhythm piano part, intricate melodic phrasing and thru composed melodic style."

I don't know what new age aesthetics are, and I am pretty sure I don't like them! What's with the "thru" Can't their computers rite Englich gud??

Ok, they—Pandora— are generally great with comments in the "Why we picked this track", but this one is way off.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I guess that ads are not presented on our DVRs if we sub to Pandora One?


Correct. That is why I paid the $36. Really a no-brainer for me. I hate commercials.


----------



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

Pandora comes into my Integra receiver as mono. Have not found a way to make it Stereo. Is this some adjustment I've missed?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dgeffs said:


> Pandora comes into my Integra receiver as mono. Have not found a way to make it Stereo. Is this some adjustment I've missed?


How do you have it connected now?


----------



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

Coming in on an HDMI cable. The Integra detects the input and switches the audio to the proper mode. Everything else works and all other audio modes are detected except Pandora.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I bet connecting via RCA cabling would do it, but maybe not easy enough to try in your situation/setup?


----------

